# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Duplicate Row Results

## reneebjames

I am getting duplicate rows, not on every record but on about 5 but one of them is about 500%

SELECT DISTINCT
I.INVOICE_NUMBER AS "INVOICE_NUMBER" (*this value can only be found here*)
, V.VENDOR_ID AS "PAYEE ID"
, ILI.INVOICE_ID AS "INVOICE ID"
, V.VENDOR_OFFICIAL_NAME AS "PAYEE NAME" *this value can only be found here*
, I.INVOICE_DT AS "INVOICE DATE"
, C.CHECK_NUMBER AS "CHECK NUMBER"
, C.CHECK_PAYMENT_TYPE AS "PAYMENT TYPE"
, C.CHECK_DT AS "CHECK DATE"
, C.CHECK_STATUS AS "CHECK STATUS"
, ILI.INVOICE_LN_ITM_DESC AS "INVOICE DESC" *this value can only be found here*
, ANS.ACCT_NUM_STRING AS "ACCT NUMBER STRING"
, ANS.BUDGET_OWNER_CODE AS "BUDGET OWNER"
, C.CHECK_PAYMENT_AMT AS "AMOUNT"
, I.INVOICE_SOURCE_DOCUMENT AS "INVOICE TYPE"
, I.INVOICE_SOURCE_DOCUMENT_ID AS "DOC ID"
FROM TEAMS.INVOICE I
INNER JOIN TEAMS.INVOICE_LINE_ITEM_ACCOUNT ILIA ON I.INVOICE_ID = ILIA.INVOICE_ID
INNER JOIN TEAMS.ACCOUNT_NUMBER_FY_STRING ANS ON ILIA.ACCT_NUM_INTERNAL_ID = ANS.ACCT_NUM_INTERNAL_ID 
INNER JOIN TEAMS.INVOICE_LINE_ITEM ILI ON ILIA.INVOICE_ID = ILI.INVOICE_ID AND ILI.INVOICE_LN_ITM_TOTAL_PRICE <> 0
INNER JOIN TEAMS.INVOICE_CHECK IC ON ILIA.INVOICE_ID = IC.INVOICE_ID 
INNER JOIN TEAMS.TEAMS_CHECK C ON IC.CHECK_ID = C.CHECK_ID
INNER JOIN TEAMS.VENDORRR V on I.COMPANY_ID = v.COMPANY_ID 
WHERE C.CHECK_DT = '2017-07-13 00:00:00' and ANS.ACCT_NUM_DEF_FISCAL_YEAR ='2018' AND I.INVOICE_SOURCE_DOCUMENT <> 'Payroll Disbursement'

----------


## reneebjames

Any suggestions on what to do?





> I am getting duplicate rows, not on every record but on about 5 but one of them is about 500%
> 
> SELECT DISTINCT
> I.INVOICE_NUMBER AS "INVOICE_NUMBER" (*this value can only be found here*)
> , V.VENDOR_ID AS "PAYEE ID"
> , ILI.INVOICE_ID AS "INVOICE ID"
> , V.VENDOR_OFFICIAL_NAME AS "PAYEE NAME" *this value can only be found here*
> , I.INVOICE_DT AS "INVOICE DATE"
> , C.CHECK_NUMBER AS "CHECK NUMBER"
> ...

----------

